
Scala native (comming soon) - BafS
http://www.scala-native.org/
======
BenoitP
I'm not very well informed, but this probably has to do with the Dotty
platform. Based on the Dependent Object Types calculus [1], which Martin
Odersky says is the ultimate essence of Scala's types:

> [...] new foundation of Scala and languages like it. DOT features path-
> dependent types, refinement types, and abstract type members. Proving the
> DOT calculus type-safe has been [...]

Now, as Scala currently runs on the JVM, questions abound: What is native
here? Will this compiler emit JVM bytecode? x86? LLVM? Also, what about GC? Or
is the compiler getting bootstrapped, but we stay in JVM land? Are there
opportunities to plug it seamlessly to the Truffle/Graal initiatives?

[1]
[http://www.cs.uwm.edu/~boyland/fool2012/papers/fool2012_subm...](http://www.cs.uwm.edu/~boyland/fool2012/papers/fool2012_submission_3.pdf)

------
lcall
I was curious to learn more, but this seems to be one of those sites where you
can't learn anything without turning on JS and/or images. Or there is no
simply no content there but "coming soon".

~~~
elsen
Nope, you've seen it all.

There's a link in the coming soon to a talk schedule by some guy. If like me
you're not particularly into Scala, just curious about it, you just wasted a
click.

------
thecity2
So there is going to be a native Scala compiler?

------
nottakenyet
ok

